# Can someone please help me with 4od



## tamba1 (May 13, 2006)

Sorry I was not sure where to post this - hope here is OK

Hi I am desperate I have spent hours and hours reading, surfingreading , installing uninstalling 4od given up come back tried all over again done more surfing etc .. and STILL having the same problems..

Basically in January it was installed and working fine , and in Februay it wont work. Whenever I try to use it I get DRM errors, script errors.. Automation server cant create object error,

I have lost count how many times I have uninstalled it and reinstalled it following online directions including.. Add remove progs, MS Installer Cleanup tool, CCleaner

Prior to uninstalling I tried fixing/repairinf it using teh 4od install/repair feature

Was advised I could fix script errors by doing this "The script error reporting can usually be cured by going to (in IE) Tools > Internet Options > Advanced tab and untick the option "Display a notification about every script error" and tick the "Disable script debugging" option, click Apply and OK to exit. " this did not seem to work , as still gettting errors..

Found this telling me I had to reset my DRM for windows media player 11
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/faq/drm.mspx

"The DRM system on your computer is corrupted. This problem may occur if you have replaced hardware components in your computer. As a result, existing media usage rights on your computer may not work correctly, or it may be impossible to download new rights. To resolve this problem, you can reset the DRM system on your computer and then try to obtain new rights for your protected files from the content provider. The procedure for doing so varies, depending on the version of the Player you are running."

So did all the above and still no luck can still not use 4od

I have lost cound how many forums/blogs I have read talkign about the same kind of problems, yet there are others who are using 40d successfully..

Can someone please talk me through somehow fixing this and getting it to work..

I am using winxp and ordinarily use FF but if I HAVE to use IE then so be it ..

I look forward to your replies 
Many Thanks
tamba1


----------



## sandrapaget (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi there

I am having the same problems - used to be ok in Jan but in April it won't work - even everything 4OD support tells me to do hasn't fixed it but the instructions they give aren't very helpful to the computer novice like me!

I'm desperate to watch the episodes of Desperate housewives that my husband keeps forgetting to tape whilst I'm at work!!

Can anyone please help?

Sandra



tamba1 said:


> Sorry I was not sure where to post this - hope here is OK
> 
> Hi I am desperate I have spent hours and hours reading, surfingreading , installing uninstalling 4od given up come back tried all over again done more surfing etc .. and STILL having the same problems..
> 
> ...


----------



## Danforth (May 31, 2008)

I had a similar problem today, searching for an answer I cam upon this thread. I believe I have just fixed the problem by correcting my date/time on the Windows toolbar (bottom right). It was thinking a month ahead and somehow a problem arose from that, I've corrected it and now 4OD works again.

Hope this works for you too or anyone else with a similar problem.


----------

